
Replying to alien contact would be madness on a galactic scale - carusooneliner
https://www.ft.com/content/9341c528-d932-11e9-9c26-419d783e10e8
======
nobodyandproud
When it comes to healthcare: Avoid red states, and states who were up until
very recently “purple”.

